# Veterans Day 2003



## horseUSA (Nov 11, 2003)

This is a day to remember all who have fought for the freedoms we have today, and to pay tribute to those who sacrificed all for our freedom.


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

aymen


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2004)

talking about special days, will the site be doing anything special to commemorate 60 years since the D-Day landings?


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

yhea good point


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

bit late for that now...................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

He posted that on the 25th of May, there was still time.

You really just need a reason to spam, hunh?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2004)

How about something for those lads in Burma. I am talking to the British mostly here, I'm sick of people going on and on about D-Day but never mentioning those brave men in the 14th Army fighting the Japanese in the Jungles of Burma, India and Singapore.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

most normal people dont have a clue about that, d-day is slightly more famous dont ya think?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

i think that as most people wouldn't be able to tell you who, apart from the germans, we were fighting, the mere fact they're remembering something is amazing............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

not really, id be quite offended if i was on of the so called "normal people" and someone said that to me


----------

